# Wheat Generates Heat?



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

I want to move on to the next level of wheat storage and keep a lot of wheat in mylar bags stored in a 4'X4'X4' "ice chest". I have heard that wheat generates heat and should be allowed to cool. 

Anybody have any information on why we should not pack it tight?


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Longtime, any grain with a high moisture content will "heat". Same with hay. Many a barn has burnt to the ground from "hot" hay. If your stored wheat has such a high moisture content that it will heat, it will not only heat, it will spoil, so the name of hte game is to purchase well-cured grain. Any feed store will have a moisture meter that will indicate the moisture content.


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks,



I have seen spontaneous combustion in hay before, did not consider it in wheat.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

flour will explode also.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Yes Mam it sure will*



Genevieve said:


> flour will explode also.


Flour explosions are a very real danger in grain bins.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

longtime said:


> I have seen spontaneous combustion in hay before, did not consider it in wheat.


It won't catch on fire, but will become spoiled beyond anything you would use for food. Unless you like REALLY sour sourdough.


----------

